
Without Churchill, India’s Famine Would Have Been Worse - yters
https://winstonchurchill.org/resources/in-the-media/churchill-in-the-news/indias-famine-would-have-been-worse/
======
ganeshkrishnan
International Churchill society disputing that Churchill did not commit
genocide. Color me surprised.

~~~
Arnt
Feel free to argue your point.

